# Pressure to seat bead on 31 laws



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Have a little problem one of the 31x9 laws I bought isn't seated totally on the rim. The back side is on fully and front is about 3/4 the way around is seated. I aired up to what is said max pressure to seat bead was and no luck. 

How much air is safe to use? or should I just take it and get it unmounted and remounted at a tire shop


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

leave the side that is seated alone, let out the air, unseat the side that is partial, apply a good amount of lube (your choice) to tire and wheel, re air....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we use palmolive soap. When dry, it acts like glue.
use the palmolive, inflate the tire to 40 then hit the rubber tire with a hammer right on the sidewall where it's not seated yet. sometimes we have to bounce the tire on the ground to make it pop.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> we use palmolive soap. When dry, it acts like glue.
> use the palmolive, inflate the tire to 40 then hit the rubber tire with a hammer right on the sidewall where it's not seated yet. sometimes we have to bounce the tire on the ground to make it pop.


 
thats what i do and it usually works great, the bouncing works best to me though


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I had that problem with my 31's as well. Once I finally got them seated correctly, I usually ran 8-9 lbs. in them. I had them come off rim twice at 5 psi.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Finally had to just take it to a shop and get it broke down and re seated. It had a pretty good amount of mud in and around the bead. What was funny was the tire place had a helluva time seating the beads. They were almost to the point of saying they could get it back on. Thanks for all the help on my way now to trade them for some 28 skinny backs.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Had the same trouble with one of my TSL's. I had them aired to 5psi and it started to come off the bead. I put a little PB Blaster on the rim bead and aired it to 20psi...Matter of fact I'm still running all of mine at 15psi...Probably need to let them down in the next day or so.


----------

